
Rails and Phoenix and Sockets, Oh My – Part 0 - cdmwebs
http://jeffmason.me/rails-phoenix-live-polling-part-0/
======
cdmwebs
This is the first part of a series. Here are the other posts:

[http://jeffmason.me/rails-phoenix-live-polling-
part-1/](http://jeffmason.me/rails-phoenix-live-polling-part-1/)
[http://jeffmason.me/rails-phoenix-live-polling-
part-2/](http://jeffmason.me/rails-phoenix-live-polling-part-2/)
[http://jeffmason.me/rails-phoenix-live-polling-
part-3/](http://jeffmason.me/rails-phoenix-live-polling-part-3/)

